# EKK43 double copper



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. My wife's dentist she works with has a copper EKK43 for sale. He is looking at selling it as he doesn't use it enough. Here are some pictures. Is anyone interested or know what he could get for it? Its had very little use, he said about 1 year of use at 250g a month roughly.

Let me know if you're interested or know what he could get for it etc


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it was a single EK, you'd find a buyer here on the forum pretty quick. As a double, it's not really suited to home use unless someone has plenty of space. You could have a pop at selling here first around £1500 - £1700. What burrs does it have? You will find this on the side.

If you do list it on the forum - plenty of close up pics would help. Check date of manufacture on the grinder's info plate.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, I'll get my wife to let him know tomorrow and get some more info. He has a single as well apparently


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stone me, was he breeding them?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Which one was used to grind up extracted teeth?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stone me, was he breeding them?


You can talk.. You had 3 in your kitchen at one point


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stone me, was he breeding them?


250g a month is too much to handle for a single EK!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> You can talk.. You had 3 in your kitchen at one point


Sadly, they weren't in the mood - story of my life:whistle:


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

He didn't breed them, he just, and these are his words 'likes shiny'


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I am shaking here waiting for pictures, oh my god


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James811 said:


> He didn't breed them, he just, and these are his words 'likes shiny'


Perhaps he thought the copper one was made of gold.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think TSK already gave a good idea for valuation etc. so feel OK asking something else now. What machine(s) does he use it with? That's mad but fair play to him...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I think TSK already gave a good idea for valuation etc. so feel OK asking something else now. What machine(s) does he use it with? That's mad but fair play to him...


My bet is on either a moka pot or a 3 group KVDW.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Call me an old cynic, but the photo posted looks like it was taken neither in a dentists surgery or a domestic kitchen, but does look like a reseller of catering bits. I might be wrong of course, but if I had bought one of these items I would know how much I had paid for it, being a dentist or not. I would therefore have an idea of some sort as to its value, especially if I also owned a normal EK. What I would not do, is ask the husband of a work colleague to help in obtaining a valuation. Maybe it is time this old dinosaur went to rest now for his morning sleep......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, dk41, that pic suggests a catering equipment dealers shop - all that gear lying around in the background....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd say about £200...I can offer £300 because I also really like shiny.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like items for sale from a failed roasting operation. I'll bet that grinders seen a lot of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

He's a dentist...

Is it safe.?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> He's a dentist...
> 
> Is it safe.?


 I find the dentists lack of infection control in that video quite worrying. No gloves.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> I find the dentists lack of infection control in that video quite worrying. No gloves.


I missed that. I couldn't get past Dustin in his fluffy dressing gown!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Looks like items for sale from a failed roasting operation. I'll bet that grinders seen a lot of coffee.


Depends how badly it failed perhaps .

Though when I first saw it, I assumed the photo was just an example rather than the actual one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can we have more photos of the grinders, if only to stop the flipping dentist vid showing up on my TapaTalk feed!!!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep gone very silent, I do want some pictures.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Please can we have more photos of the grinders, if only to stop the flipping dentist vid showing up on my TapaTalk feed!!!!


It's not tempting you to curl up & watch Marathon Man? It's a classic film with only the smallest amount of dentistry!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> It's not tempting you to curl up & watch Marathon Man? It's a classic film with only the smallest amount of dentistry!


It's a superb film indeed and the dentist bit in context didn't bother me!! Seeing it here does for some reason!


----------

